# Module problems after kernel compilation

## Nephlim_rx7

Once I recompile my kernel,

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

( The Errors 

Failed to calculate module dependencies.....

failed to load post-install........(audigy driver)

vmware is installed, but not configured properly

appear during boot. )

Sound , module dependency calculation and vmware were running perfectly previous to compiling the kernel.

running emerge errors out with the inablity to locate the kernel version and asks if /usr/src/linux is installed.

what did I do wrong?  I was initially trying to add DMA support, which I did, but also noticed that my scsi emulation options and sound options were different since the first time I compiled my gentoo kernel.  So I added all those options again...was there a command I was missing during or before compilation?

Thanks for any hep provided.

----------

## magoo

you have to remake your sound,vmware etc for the new kernel. emerge them again and all should be ok.

----------

## Nephlim_rx7

Hey thanks magoo.

I had compiled the kernel without devfs support.

Once I added devfs, recompiled, emerge was working again.

I emerged the audigy driver and Vmware, ran the vmware-config.pl and reboot my system

Everything loaded properly.  Currently listening to The Cramps and vmware is installing a copy of Office.

Life is good.

Thank again.

N.

----------

